# Lire un CD par  le Classic  installé sur IMAC PPC G5



## dakar (4 Octobre 2010)

bonjour, je voudrais SVP un peu d'aide...
Sur mon Imac PPC G5 , avec Tiger 10.4.11 (j'ai donc Classic aussi),  j'ai installé sur HD - Classic  -Applications un  CD de Langue, acheté en 2000, que je voulais relire un peu ; ce CD est fait pour Mac OS 7.5 ; Je pensais que sur mon Imac, Classic démarré, je pourrais le faire ; mais si le CD s'ouvre bien, image OK,  par contre la partie parlée s'entend très ralentie. 
Comment faire passer à la vitesse normale ??? j'ai redémarré Classic après l'installation, et reconstruit le bureau de Classic, à tout hasard.
Comme c'est tout de même Tiger qui fait fonctionner le Mac, je me demande s'il faut y  faire un réglage quelconque pour entendre normalement un CD par Classic.
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer.... Merci !


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2010)

La lecture (audio et vidéo) s'effectue par quel programme ?


----------



## dakar (6 Octobre 2010)

Excuses pour le retard ...et merci de t'intéresser à mon problème..
aucun programme !! ???
je mets le CD dans le lecteur de l'Imac, (il faut qu'il y soit pour que la lecture puisse commencer) puis je clique sur l'icone de ce CD  (application qu'il a fallu installer, et laisser, dans les Appli de Classic où se trouve cette icone à cliquer ) et il s'ouvre sur le bureau ; cependant si les images apparaissent normalement, c'est le texte prononcé qui se fait à allure ralentie...
comprends pas ce qu'il faut faire pour qu'il défile normalement.
Merci si on peut m'aider...


----------



## Invité (6 Octobre 2010)

Je ne comprends pas, tu dis que tu clique sur une icône, c'est pas ça ton programme ?


----------



## dakar (7 Octobre 2010)

ma foi,il me semblait que j'avais bien expliqué ! mais ce n'est peut-être pas assez clair :  je clique sur l'icone de l'appli installée dans le Dossier Applications, pour lancer la lecture du CD ,   si tu appelles appli ou programme le logiciel recopié du CD sur le disque dur... Le CD comporte , comme tu veux l'appeler, une appli ou un programme, et rien d'autre, et c'est ce qu'il a fallu installer sur le DD pour que ça se lance en cliquant sur l'icone, après avoir inséré le CD dans le lecteur aussi.
Je ne sais pas expliquer autrement.


----------



## Invité (7 Octobre 2010)

Donc, je te demandais le nom de cet appli, programme, etc
Mais peu importe en fait, puisque c'est une application, tu peux donc modifier la quantité de mémoire qui doit lui être alloué.
donc "pomme-i" sur l'appli/programme (même avec OsX) et que vois-tu dans mémoire ?
les 3 valeurs : taille conseillée, taille minimum, taille souhaitée


----------



## dakar (8 Octobre 2010)

Invité, merci bien...
voilà les données : Taille conseillée 12288 Ko - Taille minimum 8192 Ko - Taille souhaitée : 12288. Donc la Taille conseillée fait 12 Mo si j'ai bien calculé.
 Et voilà que je ne me souviens plus comment on augmente la mémoire d'une appli dans Classic !!! (9.2.2) ; pourrais -tu stp me le rappeler ?... quel âne je suis !
Mon Imac a 1 Go de mémoire SDRAM.    C'est ce que je vois aussi indiqué  dans  le Profil Système de Classic. 
Dans le Moniteur d'activité de Tiger,  je vois 329,07 Mo disponible, comme mémoire. Je devrais pouvoir piocher dedans !!
Merci de ton aide


----------



## Invité (8 Octobre 2010)

N'hésite pas à blinder la mémoire souhaitée à 51200Ko voir à 102400 si tu as la place (il suffit d'entrer le chiffre à la place de celui existant, si t'as oublié  )
tu peux (c'est mieux) aussi passer la mémoire Mini à la hauteur de la la mémoire conseillée.

Souvent avec Classic il est nécessaire d'augmenter un max la Ram alors qu'en bootant en Os9 ça passe avec les valeurs d'origine.


----------



## dakar (9 Octobre 2010)

Merci, Invité, de tes conseils. Oui ça marche mieux avec un max de mémoire, mais ce n'est quand même pas supportable..... donc je vais laisser tomber, et je le regrette fort, vu que ce CD n'existe  plus à l'achat..
Et je n'ai plus le moyen de démarrer sous  Os 9, avec mon Imac...
Tant pis...  
Merci encore..
 Si quelqu'un est intéressé , ayant toujours OS 9 sur sa machine, et pas Classic !!, par un CD édité jadis par EMME, appelé "Parlons Anglais, apprenez les mots pratiques pour votre voyage",  qu'il me le signale, je le lui offre volontiers.


----------



## Invité (9 Octobre 2010)

Peut être qu'avec Sheepshaver ça fonctionnerait ?
bon, ça pré-suppose que tu ais un Système MacOs 9.0.4 maxi.


----------



## dakar (11 Octobre 2010)

non, j'ai Classic qui fait 9.2.2


----------

